# Which uses more battery?



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Rank from worst to best. I really don't know except that 4g is a battery hog.

4g, bad Wi-Fi, decent Wi-Fi, 3g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

